# Pelvic pressure/constant urge to poop- early baby or normal for 34w?



## myra

For a few evenings now, I've felt like I had to poop but can't- just have pressure. Then yesterday evening through til this morning I had a lot of pressure in my pelvic area (kept feeling like i do at the start of my period), some sharp twinges in lower abdomen and crotch and kept feeling like I had to poop- but couldn't. This morning I popped 3 times within an hour of getting up and that relieved some of the pressure. I haven't had any more of the twinges and there's less pressure now. Curious if these are signs baby might be getting ready to come early or if it's just all part of the natural process. (My son was born at 29weeks, so all this is new to me at 34 weeks)


----------



## Delphine11

It could be anything really, but the fact that going to the toilet helped suggests it may just have been pressure from that. I find everything is magnified in pregnancy so you can feel weird pressure from normal bodily functions.

I'd also say that it's normal to have a general feeling of pressure which gets worse as the pregnancy progresses. For me it started around 31 or 32 weeks. I don't get it every day, but some days I feel quite a lot of pressure and feel quite uncomfortable. It might depend on the position of the baby.

Other things that can cause that feeling of pressure can be some of the indignities of pregnancy, like constipation, haemorrhoids or vulval varicose veins.

If you get worried or are in any doubt at all, phone your doctor or hospital. 

I hope you're not feeling too uncomfortable now.


----------



## misspriss

My son was born 33 weeks, I am now 35 weeks and feeling the same thing. I have been doing stretches and exercises to help her drop and move down, as my doctor wants me to have her sooner rather than later due to blood pressure. She definitely feels lower and people have said I look as though i have dropped, and I just started feeling the pressure and feel like I need a poo.


----------



## myra

Thank you both for the reassurance! I guess it's just because baby has dropped. 

Misspriss, nice to see you over here on this thread as well. When we were posting in our preemies thread, i didn't realize our due dates were only a week apart. Has your doc given you a timeline of when she wants you to have baby? And what exercises is your midwife having you do to prep?


----------



## misspriss

myra said:


> Thank you both for the reassurance! I guess it's just because baby has dropped.
> 
> Misspriss, nice to see you over here on this thread as well. When we were posting in our preemies thread, i didn't realize our due dates were only a week apart. Has your doc given you a timeline of when she wants you to have baby? And what exercises is your midwife having you do to prep?

Nice to see you too! I didn't realize how close we were either! 

My doctor hasn't said much until my last appointment, I was 34w (she had me at 35) she said she hoped I'd go into labor naturally in 2 weeks (at 37! really 36...) so we wouldn't have to worry about my blood pressure anymore...I have had pregnancy hypertension (at the dr office only though...) for a few weeks. I had severe pre-e with my first, so I'm just praying protein doesn't show up in my urine. I would rather deliver sooner rather than later, as I don't want the mag sulfate during labor so I want to go ahead and deliver for worry I'll get pre-e.

My doula has me doing like the cat/cow stretch, figure-8s on hands and knees, figure-8s standing, lunges and squats. I've also just been sitting with my feet together, like a butterfly stretch.


----------



## JCM

I have the exact same thing right now! Yesterday was so uncomfortable that I called the on call doctor. She said if it turns into labor they won't stop it. (I've been having contractions for weeks and they gave me meds to relax my uterus in the hospital 2 weeks ago) So I toughed it out all day yesterday and it's let up a little today. I have an appt with my OB Tuesday. Hoping she can give me an idea of what will happen. If I have this pain the next 5 weeks I might kill myself! What's weird is I'm not constipated at all...I'm actually the most regular I've ever been so I'm not sure what my body is doing. My stomach has dropped a lot and it's nice to breathe again!


----------



## zorak

I consider it normal. During third tri I seem to have a tendency for loose stools due to all the pressure. So far I've been able to tell it's just Braxton hicks but I did have prodromal labor over a few weeks with my first and seem to be heading that way again.


----------



## Catiren

i still have tremendous pelvic pressure and pain because baby dropped down even further. she was already head down and has been for months, probably since i started 2nd trimester. the sonographer said it's baby's favorite spot. ive had it for about 2 or 3 weeks now and it started the same week she dropped but i didnt notice she dropped until my belly measured smaller at my ob appointment.


----------

